
Ask HN: When interviewing someone, what will definitely make you reject them? - kd22
Interviewers of HN, what are the signs&#x2F;qualities&#x2F;actions of candidates that will definitely make you reject them no matter how good they are in other aspects.
======
ExBritNStuff
Trying to BS me. I don't mind a bit of creative resume padding here and there,
we all do it. However, don't lie to me and say you are an expert in something
when you've done little more than view an introduction YouTube video on it. I
will call you out and it will make us both uncomfortable.

------
needToCrust
Standing up on a table, pulling their pants down, and taking a shit. The
question you ask is so broad it has an infinite amount of answers.

